# Quad Blend Multi-Peptide



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

containing

1mg GHRP-6,

1mg Ipamorelin,

1mg Mod-Grf 1-29,

500mcg MGF,

1.5mg Glycine.

Any thoughts on this @Pscarb ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> containing
> 
> 1mg GHRP-6,
> 
> ...


yea i think its bollox and a waste, mixing a GHRP/GHRH peptide together in one vial will have those peptides degrade plus how do you know your are getting saturation amounts?

also 500mcg of MGF is a decent dose for its use but any less is a waste and will do nothing, i assume this is in a 10ml mixture (going by the GHRP dose) so each ml gives the following

100mcg GHRP-6

100mcg IPAM

100mcg Mod GRF

50mcg MGF

150mcg Glycine

the MGF is for to little dose to work......


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yea i think its bollox and a waste, mixing a GHRP/GHRH peptide together in one vial will have those peptides degrade plus how do you know your are getting saturation amounts?
> 
> also 500mcg of MGF is a decent dose for its use but any less is a waste and will do nothing, i assume this is in a 10ml mixture (going by the GHRP dose) so each ml gives the following
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the input Paul


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

xpower said:


> containing
> 
> 1mg GHRP-6,
> 
> ...


Typical novice users dedicated product, eye catching and marketing stunt for those who are impressed to see a long ingredient list. I never understood the need to make "blends" since the ratios are fixed from start and nothing can be changed, btw GHRP-6 is a peptide not many like since it causes extreme stomach movements & cramps (for me at least) which keep me far away from touching it.

I'm also curious regarding the lyophilization process since it seems they only used a mild lyoprotector and no other bulking excipient, I wonder how this freeze-dried vial looks like.


----------

